
China to Launch Initiative to Set Global Data-Security Rules - ra7
https://www.wsj.com/articles/china-to-launch-initiative-to-set-global-data-security-rules-11599502974
======
ksaj
It'll be interesting to read the sections on code and technology sharing.

